# COURAGE TO STAND ALONE



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 16, 2013)

COURAGE TO STAND ALONE


It was a morally dark night in Babylon - darker than your workplace, school, or community. King Belshazzar had willfully blasphemed God by desecrating the sacred goblets looted from the temple in Jerusalem. Now Babylon and Belshazzar were about to face God's judgement.


Yet in the midst of this gross darkness shone the light of a single witness - the prophet Daniel. Because of his reputation as a man with "the Spirit of the Holy Spirit of the Holy God" (Dan. 5:11), he was summoned to interpret the mystifying message on the wall.

Daniel could have softened God's warnings to give it a meaning the king and his court would rather hear. He could have omitted the part about judgement and death. But instead of muddling the message to please the king, Daniel remained true to God. Standing alone before Belshazzar and his drunken court, he boldly spoke the whole truth.

It took enormous courage for Daniel to do that, but the threat from an earthly king was nothing compared to his allegiance to the King of heaven. Daniel feared Belshazzar so little because he feared God so much.
When we share Daniel's heavenly perspective, we too will fing God gives us the courage to stand alone.

In need of strength, we melt into the crowd and find that strength grows more elusive still,
Our courage gone, we call upon the Lord and find our strength renewed to do His will.




When we know God stands with us, it doesn't matter who stands against us.


Scripture Text:There is a man in whom is the Spirit of the Holy God - Daniel 5:11


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 16, 2013)

Per Shimmie 's request, I didn't write this one, not sure who did.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 16, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Per Shimmie 's request, I didn't write this one, not sure who did.



YES!   Thank you sooooooooo much.   This is prophesy for the Body of Christ.  Words of Life!

I'm going to get Nice & Wavy's post in here and have this posted as a sticky.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 16, 2013)

This is an awesome thread and certainly needs to be a sticky! (Thanks, Shimmie) 

"Here I am. Witness against me before the LORD and before His anointed:   Whose ox have I taken, or whose donkey have I taken, or whom have I   cheated? Whom have I oppressed, or from whose hand have I received any   bribe with which to blind my eyes? I will restore it to you." And they   said, "You have not cheated us or oppressed us, nor have you taken  anything from any man's hand." (1 Samuel 12:3-4)

 There is a freedom that comes in having nothing to hide. Living a life   of integrity allows you this freedom. Your integrity is measured not by   what you say about yourself but by what God and people say about you.   Samuel had lived all his life among the people of God. Leaders who   preceded him were dishonest and corrupt; it would have been easy for   Samuel to compromise in his dealings as well. Near the end of his life,   however, Samuel could boldly stand before his nation and ask them to   reveal any offense he had committed against any of them. They could not   think of one.

 In his position of leadership, Samuel could have  taken advantage of  people. Yet because he carefully guarded his motives  and kept his  relationships blameless, Samuel could fearlessly ask the  people to  report if he had mistreated them in any way. It takes courage  to open  your life up to the scrutiny of others, but Samuel did not fear  what  others would say about him. He did not have to avoid anyone whom he  had  offended. He had a confidence that comes from living a blameless  life.

 If you have mistreated others, you cannot change the  past, but you can  choose to live with absolute integrity from this day  forward. Living  righteously frees you to face any person unashamedly,  knowing you have  behaved in a Christlike manner. If your reputation is  stained, seek  forgiveness from those you have offended. Ask God to guide  you daily in  your relationships so that you have no regrets about your  treatment of  others.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 16, 2013)

sheep still bleat


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 16, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> sheep still bleat


BOOM!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 16, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> sheep still bleat





Nice & Wavy said:


> BOOM!!!



Nice & Wavy and Iwanthealthyhair67....

Thank you!

Your posts are posts of courage for the Body of Christ.  By no accident did the two of you share a Word from the Heart of God to encourage and to admonish His Children to stand upon His principles and promises in such a time as this.  

Please continue to share the Words that God is giving you.   We MUST obey God's Word and lead others in so doing.   We must encourage our brothers and sisters to not fall into compromise with the world, but to STAND and STAND more ... to Stand for their faith in God and what Gods says.  

We will not back down for nothing will separate us from the Love of God.  

In Jesus' Name,  Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 16, 2013)

I cannot get away from these scriptures that you've shared:

Nice & Wavy... and Iwanthealthyhair67...

Please bear with me.   Please...  Look at how your posts confirm each other....   I'm so caught up with this and how the Holy Spirit is all up in these messages you've shared.  

Look at this:   In this day and time when Christians are being threatened and sued for refusing to compromise God's Word.    Yet they still have the courage to 'Stand Alone", no matter what.   Here's why... Here is the reason why, men and women of God are not compromising their love for God:

_*"There is a man in whom the Spirit of the Holy God lives"...*_

The Holy Spirit in them refuses to bow unto society nor their threats.  

And then when they are taken to court this is their defense ... their anointed reply as they stand before 'society's of today's Pilate':   

*"Here I am.* _*Witness against me before the LORD and before His anointed: Whose ox have I taken, or whose donkey have I taken, or whom have I cheated? 

Whom have I oppressed, or from whose hand have I received any bribe with which to blind my eyes? I will restore it to you." And they said, "You have not cheated us or oppressed us, nor have you taken anything from any man's hand." ------ *_(1 Samuel 12:3-4)

Lord have Mercy.... Did you 'hear' that?   Did you hear them boldly step up and say:    *"Here I am"....  *

They did not stutter, nor did they stumble and fall.   They stood tall and straight and confident in the God of All the Earth and spoke boldly to their accusers...   *"Here I am".... *

Then they proceeded to convict their accusers with the Truth of these words:

"Here I am..... 

*Witness against me before the LORD and before His anointed:* 

Good Lord... they know in whom they believe and whose they are and they dare the accusers to 'witness against them before the Lord'...

In confidence and in boldness their proceed:

*Whose ox have I taken, or whose donkey have I taken, or whom have I cheated? Whom have I oppressed, or from whose hand have I received any bribe with which to blind my eyes? I will restore it to you." *

The courts have to let them go...

*And they said, "You have not cheated us or oppressed us, nor have you taken anything from any man's hand."* -----(1 Samuel 12:3-4)

The courage to stand alone...'whose ox have I taken'...

Father God, thank you for your Word which rules and reigns forever in the earth and in our hearts. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 16, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> @Nice & Wavy and @Iwanthealthyhair67....
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...





Shimmie said:


> I cannot get away from these scriptures that you've shared:
> 
> @Nice & Wavy... and @Iwanthealthyhair67...
> 
> ...


Sis, I praise God for you!

Thank you for clarifying our two posts and putting them together.  I can see what the Lord is doing...and it is marvelous in my eyes!

YES!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 16, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Sis, I praise God for you!
> 
> Thank you for clarifying our two posts and putting them together.  I can see what the Lord is doing...and it is marvelous in my eyes!
> 
> YES!!!



Sis, I'm so excited about these two messages.     My spirit is 'UP'.  

_Whose ox have I taken... _

This is my new byline   (Especially now that I know that an ox is beef  ) 

And this one... 

_There is a man in whom lives the Spirit of the Holy God_

Praise Jesus...


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 16, 2013)

Listen ... Close your eyes and listen 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pu4zp6xjJAk

Iwanthealthyhair67 and Nice & Wavy...

This is what your messages are about.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 17, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Listen ... Close your eyes and listen
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pu4zp6xjJAk
> 
> ...


I 

This is beautiful...thank you, sis....thank you


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 17, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Sis, I'm so excited about these two messages.     My spirit is 'UP'.
> 
> _Whose ox have I taken... _
> 
> ...


Amen, sis!

*passed out* at the bolded....


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I
> 
> This is beautiful...thank you, sis....thank you



It's Joel Chapter 2... (27-29)

_... I am the Lord your God, and none else: and my people shall never be ashamed.

 And it shall come to pass afterward, that I will pour out my spirit upon all flesh; and your sons and your daughters shall prophesy, your old men shall dream dreams, your young men shall see visions:

And also upon the servants and upon the handmaids in those days will I pour out my spirit._


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Amen, sis!
> 
> *passed out* at the bolded....


----------



## Laela (Aug 18, 2013)

Shimmie... posting these here as well, per your rec... something not take lightly! 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

"The *lion* with NO teeth

It is so easy to forget that we have an enemy, the devil.  *I Peter 5:8*,_"Be sober minded, be watchful, your adversary, the devil, prowls around like a roaring lion seeking someone to devour.  Resist him, firm in your FAITH, knowing that the same kinds of suffering are being experienced by your brotherhood throughout the world."_

The one thing the devil seeks to destroy is  'OUR FAITH IN THE FINISHED WORK OF CHRIST.'.  

Fear, doubt and unbelief kept the Israelites out of the Promised Land. Even today, fear, doubt and unbelief will still keep us out of the promises of God.  Satan is a destroyer of our faith and we need to be aware of his subtleties. He will stop at nothing, especially, with our thought life. Thoughts of doubt, questioning the Word of God, "Did God say?"  It hasn't changed since the Garden.  He is the same devil bringing all kinds of lies about God and accusing Him.  

Circumstances may cause us to doubt God's goodness and love for us and we might start to agree with the evil one.  This is what he wants us to do. Before we know it, we are snared by fear and doubt. We fall into unbelief without even realizing it. Satan is still the deceiver. When we are deceived and fall into unbelief, we need to repent (change our mind) and bring all our thoughts once again into the captivity of Jesus Christ, the Word of God. *It is the safest place to be and Jesus will protect us from the roaring lion. *


The Good News is, not only did Jesus die for our sins, but he also  was buried and raised again for our justification, BUT, Jesus' death and resurrection KICKED THE TEETH out of the Devil's mouth. He no longer has power or authority over our lives. Only what we give him.  He may roar, and make a big noise, but he has to bow to the Word of God.  Jesus demonstrated for us the power of the Word, when He was tempted in the wilderness. "It is written..." Matthew 4. Satan had to back down and leave Him alone, and so it is the same with us.  In the name of Jesus, Satan has to flee when he sees the BLOOD of Jesus over our lives. *Believe and stand fast in the faith. * The finished work of Jesus Christ. "IT IS FINISHED" was His cry for you and me.

Satan is a lion with NO teeth but, Jesus is THE LION OF JUDAH with ALL His teeth. (Revelation 5:5) I read the back of the book THE LION OF JUDAH HAS WON !!!

- Dottie Small - wife of 53 years, with three married daughters, 13 grandchildren and 9 great grandchildren.



> I don't know about you, but the Blood of Jesus is precious to me... and I am covered by the Blood of Jesus. I believe everything el-Elyon says in His Word, and it is Life to me.
> 
> *Romans 13:1-4 *
> _Let every soul be subject unto the higher powers. For there is no power but of God: the powers that be are ordained of God. _
> ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 18, 2013)

Loved it Shimmie, beautiful song.


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 18, 2013)

Good article on Christian Courage:

*Christian Courage*
May 11, 1999 | by John Piper | Topic: Courage & Boldness

Christian courage is the willingness to say and do the right thing regardless of the earthly cost, because God promises to help you and save you on account of Christ. An act takes courage if it will likely be painful. The pain may be physical, as in war and rescue operations. Or the pain may be mental as in confrontation and controversy.

Courage is indispensable for both spreading and preserving the truth of Christ. Jesus promised that spreading the gospel would meet resistance: "Then they will deliver you to tribulation, and will kill you, and you will be hated by all nations because of My name" (Matthew 24:9). And Paul warned that, even in the church, faithfulness to the truth would be embattled: "I know that after my departure savage wolves will come in among you, not sparing the flock; and from among your own selves men will arise, speaking perverse things, to draw away the disciples after them" (Acts 20:29-30; see also 2 Timothy 4:3-4).

Therefore, true evangelism and true teaching will take courage. Running from resistance in evangelism or teaching dishonors Christ. There is a kind of cowardice that tells only the truths that are safe to tell. Martin Luther put it like this:

If I profess with the loudest voice and clearest exposition every portion of the truth of God except precisely that little point which the world and the devil are at that moment attacking, I am not confessing Christ, however boldly I may be professing Christ. Where the battle rages, there the loyalty of the soldier is proved, and to be steady on all the battlefield besides is mere flight and disgrace if he flinches at that point. (Quoted in Parker T. Williamson, Standing Firm: Reclaiming Christian Faith in Times of Controversy [Springfield, PA: PLC Publications, 1996], p. 5)

*Where then shall we get this courage? Consider these pointers.
*
*FROM BEING FORGIVEN AND BEING RIGHTEOUS *- "The wicked flee when no one pursues, but the righteous are bold as a lion" (Proverbs 28:1). "Seeing their faith, Jesus said to the paralytic, 'Take courage, son; your sins are forgiven'" (Matthew 9:2).

*FROM TRUSTING GOD AND HOPING IN HIM *- "Be strong and let your heart take courage, all you who hope in the LORD" (Psalm 31:24; see also 2 Corinthians 3:12).

*FROM BEING FILLED WITH SPIRIT *- "They were all filled with the Holy Spirit and began to speak the word of God with boldness" (Acts 4:31).

*FROM GOD'S PROMISE TO BE WITH YOU* - "Have I not commanded you? Be strong and courageous! Do not tremble or be dismayed, for the LORD your God is with you wherever you go" (Joshua 1:9).

*FROM KNOWING THAT THE ONE WITH YOU IS GREATER THAN THE ADVERSARY: *-"Be strong and courageous . . . for the one with us is greater than the one with him. With him is only an arm of flesh, but with us is the LORD our God to help us and to fight our battles" (2 Chronicles 32:7–8).

*FROM BEING SURE THAT GOD IS SOVEREIGN OVER THE BATTLES *- "Be strong, and let us show ourselves courageous for the sake of our people and for the cities of our God; and may the LORD do what is good in His sight" (2 Samuel 10:12).

*THROUGH PRAYER *- "On the day I called, You answered me; You made me bold with strength in my soul" (Psalm 138:3; see also Ephesians 6:19-20).

*FROM THE EXAMPLE OF OTHERS* - "Most of the brethren, trusting in the Lord because of my imprisonment, have far more courage to speak the word of God without fear" (Philippians 1:14).

*Longing to stand firm with you,

Pastor John*


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 18, 2013)

Laela said:


> Shimmie... posting these here as well, per your rec... something not take lightly!
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> "The *lion* with NO teeth
> ...



Laela, thank you so much for posting this in "The Courage Thread".   All of these posts flow together to encourage our faith.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 18, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Loved it Shimmie, beautiful song.



Thank you Healthy Hair.  The song soothes the soul... I love it.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> Good article on Christian Courage:
> 
> *Christian Courage*
> May 11, 1999 | by John Piper | Topic: Courage & Boldness
> ...



Nice Lady, this is a much needed and strong message.   Thank you very much for adding this to the 'Courage Thread'.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 18, 2013)

As per Shimmie request:

*GOLIATH HAD A BROTHER
*​ 
*Here's the scene:* You are in a battle against sickness,  oppression or  some similar struggle. You seek God, and in some way the  grace of God  touches your life. Your victory may have come through a  word or prayer  or some other encouragement, but you absolutely know the  Lord has  delivered you. Using the five smooth stones of divine grace,  you  defeated your Goliath.

But then, a few weeks or months or  perhaps years later, all the old  symptoms suddenly return with a  vengeance. If you were struggling with  an illness, it manifests worse  than ever; if your battle was regarding a  relationship or a particular  sin, it seems as though all progress has  been lost. You are back to  square one.

Have you ever been there? These negative  experiences can drain the  faith from your heart. You lose the  anticipation and power of faith,  and a spiritual paralysis immobilizes  your soul. You may still attend  church, but your faith is unresponsive.  When others testify of  deliverance, you worry secretly that they, too,  will "lose their  healing."

For many, the result is one of  faith-shaking disillusionment. Scripture  says, "Hope deferred makes the  heart sick" (Prov. 13:12). This  "heartsickness" is a spiritual  disease that can cripple your walk with  God. Remember, faith is the  substance of the things you hope for; if  you lose hope, your faith  becomes hollow. How can you trust God when it  seems as though He let you  down? You wonder: Did I lose my  breakthrough, or was I only deceiving  myself and never really had it?

Dear one, it is very possible  that what you are experiencing is not a  loss of God's blessing but an  entirely new spiritual battle. This new  tactic is a very clever and  effective deception that Satan uses to try  and worm his way back into  the lives of those delivered by God.

I had been praying about  this very thing, this recurring battle, when  the Holy Spirit spoke to my  heart: "Goliath had a brother." I was  immediately reminded of David's  war against the Philistine giant. We  all know that David became a great  hero by trusting God and defeating  Goliath. However, things changed as  we see in 2 Samuel 21: *"Now  when the Philistines were at war  again with Israel, David went down and  his servants with him; and as  they fought against the Philistines,  David became weary. Then  Ishbi-benob, who was among the descendants of  the giant . . . intended  to kill David. But Abishai the son of Zeruiah  helped him, and struck the  Philistine and killed him"* (2 Samuel 21:15-17).

Years after  David conquered Goliath as a lad, after he became king he  had to face  other giants. In fact, 1 Chronicles 20:5 reveals that at  least one of  those warring against David was "the brother of Goliath,"  and four were  his children (2 Sam. 21:22). We can imagine that these  giants, being  Goliath's kin, looked like Goliath, boasted like him,  dressed like him  and probably even smelled like him. The Scripture says  that while  fighting one of the descendants of Goliath, "David became  weary" (2 Sam.  21:15). The Bible is silent as to what might have been  going through  the king's mind as he battled these giants. Perhaps he  wondered, I  thought I killed Goliath. What is he doing back? But  Goliath had not  come back; he was dead! David was actually fighting the  giant's kin. It  just looked like the same battle!

Likewise, you also have had  many successful victories. *Just  because the current giant you are facing  looks like one you defeated  in the past, do not accept the lie that you  never really won the first  battle! By the strength of God's grace, you  trusted the Almighty and  conquered your Goliath. The first giant is  dead. Satan is masquerading  as your former enemy so he can slip past  your shield of faith and thus  regain entrance into your life. Resist  him. Do not accept the lie that  you were never delivered. Stand in  faith. Faith is the victory that  overcomes the world (1 John 5:4).*

The living God who helped you conquer Goliath will empower you to overcome his brother as well.

_Father, I come to You as Your servant. Like David, I have  become  weary with fighting an enemy I thought I had defeated. By the  power of  Your Holy Spirit, however, I expose the lie that this is the  same foe I  previously conquered. In Jesus' name, I rebuke the enemy. I  ask You,  Lord, to send angels to strengthen me supernaturally, just as  angels  often strengthened Jesus. In the name of the Jesus, Amen. _
~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

Adapted from a chapter in Francis Frangipane's newest book Spiritual  Discernment and the Mind of Christ. 
*www.arrowbookstore.com/category/Specials.html*


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice & Wavy...

Sis thank you so much.    The Holy Spirit is Ministering to us to keep standing, no matter what.   We have the Courage to do so.   We have no need to compromise God's Word, nor can anyone force us to do so.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 19, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> @Nice & Wavy...
> 
> Sis thank you so much.    The Holy Spirit is Ministering to us to keep standing, no matter what.   We have the Courage to do so.   We have no need to compromise God's Word, nor can anyone force us to do so.


Yes, the Holy Spirit is certainly moving on us!  I am so blessed to see what He is doing!

ETA: Shimmie,

I'm seeing now why you said that this topic is so important...I'm understanding now.  I thank God for you and how you allow the Holy Spirit to work in and through you on this forum.

Love you, sis!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jan 20, 2014)

HOPE IN THE DARK


Where do we get hope from? I believe that there's hope in many of the things we find in everyday life.
Our family can give us a great amount of hope. And as we look around us, we can see hope and optimism in others as well. Many people are living in a productive and happy way - even though they may have hit some bumps along the way like everyone else. They have a resiliencythat enables them to go on.


But there's more to hope than good wishes and optimistic point of view. Faith in the Lord Jesus Christ is the anchor of our hope. He is our rock and foundation. We have the confidence that He loves us and is greater than any of the challenges or disappointments that we face. He is in control and He never fails.


Life is too big to handle on ourown, and there are issues of life that cannot be fixed with human hands. In our sin, weakness, and need, we are drawn to the God who gave His Son so that we could be forgiven of our sins and wrong-doings and made whole. We can be part of His family.


You can find that wholeness only at the foot of the cross. As we are told in the most familiar verse in the Bible: "For God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten Son, that whoever believes in Him should not perish but have everlasting life"  (John 3:16).


Put your trust in Christ today-and not because of a trial you may be experiencing, but because you need Him.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 24, 2014)

LET DOWN YOUR HAIR


Shortly before Jesus was crucified, a woman named Mary poured a bottle of 
expensive perfume on His feet.

Then, in what may have been an even more daring act, she wiped His feet with her hair (John 12:3). Not only did Mary sacrifice what may have been her life's savings, she also sacrificed her reputation. In first-century Middle Eastern culture, respectable women nevr let down their hair in public. But true worship is not concerned about what others think of us (2 Sam.6:21-22). To worship Jesus, Mary was willing to be thought of as immodest, perhaps even immoral.

Some of us may feel pressured to be perfect when we go to church so that people will think well of us. Metaphorically speaking, we work hard to make 
sure we have every hair in place. But a healthy church is a place where we can let down our hair and not hide our flaws behind a facade of perfection. In church, we should be able to revel our weakness to find strength rather than conceal our faults to appear strong.

Worship doesn't involve behaving as if nothing is wrong; it's making sure 
everything is right-right with God and with one another. When our greatest fear is letting down our hair, perhaps our greatest sin is keeping it up.

Then Mary took a pound of very costly oil of spikenard, anointed the feet of Jesus, and wiped His feet with her hair. - John 12:3


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 24, 2014)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> LET DOWN YOUR HAIR
> 
> 
> Shortly before Jesus was crucified, a woman named Mary poured a bottle of
> ...



This is beautiful "Healthy Hair".    I am really blessed by this.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 22, 2014)

Keep Standing... 

There's nothing in the world worth falling for.    Therefore having done all to stand; stand.


----------



## Poohbear (Jan 26, 2015)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Per Shimmie 's request, I didn't write this one, not sure who did.



Looks like it comes from the following source: Haddon W. Robinson - Our Daily Bread, Copyright RBC Ministries, Grand Rapids, MI. 8/17/2001

The original post can be found in the links below as well:

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/528918/posts

http://preceptaustin.org/daniel_commentaries_1.htm (Daniel 5)


----------



## Laela (Jun 28, 2016)

Re-read this..and what a Word this is!





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> LET DOWN YOUR HAIR
> 
> 
> Shortly before Jesus was crucified, a woman named Mary poured a bottle of
> ...


----------



## Aggie (Aug 1, 2016)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> LET DOWN YOUR HAIR
> 
> 
> Shortly before Jesus was crucified, a woman named Mary poured a bottle of
> ...



Wow, I really enjoyed this and it helped me to look deeper inside myself at motives and motivations that I might have when it comes to doing that which is most pleasing to our Lord. I need to do a lot more inner reflecting. Thanks for sharing @Iwanthealthyhair67


----------

